# another blu ray/mp4DVD question?



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

alot of my mp4 DVDs work in the blu ray but some will say "loading" and then stall. why does it do that? what does that mean when an mp4 DVD will not load? it was created the same way. what is the problem?


----------

